# Book recommendations for audio



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll start with my own list.

Introduction, general knowledge:

The complete guide to High End Audio by Robert Harley. ISBN: 0-9640849-4-5

Great book. Easy to read, and comprehensive. Covers all the basic terminology and components. I highly recommend this book for any beginner that wants to expand their knowledge.

Speaker building and crossover design:

Loudspeaker Design Cookbook by Vance Dickason. ISBN: 1-882580-33-8

A bit technical, but goes through all the issues that arise when designing crossovers/tuning. It can be helpful for car audio and active crossovers as well, and discusses enclosure design and dampening. 

Speakerworkshop manual:

http://www.audiodiycentral.com/resource/SWmanual/SWM2.zip

Awesome, awesome tutorial on system design. Moderately technical, but still fairly easy to read and straightforward. Discusses issues such as where to cross your speakers, and system measurement advice. Also covers building your own diy testing setup. A must read for any serious diy audiophile.

Loudspeaker measurement:

Testing loudspeakers by Joseph D'appolito ISBN: 1-882580-17-6

Very technical book, but a must read if you're serious about loudspeaker testing. 

http://www.purebits.com/tutorials.html - A great number of tutorials and video tutorials explaining step by step how to take loudspeaker/system measurements.

Troubleshooting noise and misc. technical stuff:

Tech briefs and AutoSound 2000 compilation from www.davidnavone.com

I highly recommend the Autosound 2000 compilation. Alot of info on troubleshooting noise, pops, and understanding amplifier/electronics. There's also a good article on aperiodic membranes.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll add two:

Electronics fundamentals (mostly transistor and op amp circuits):
The Art of Electronics by Horowitz and Hill

It's a textbook but it's more readable than your typical text. Example circuits and a must-have reference book for anyone interested in working with audio circuits such as amplifiers and active crossovers.

Amplifier design (beginner):
High Power Audio Amplifier Construction Manual

Requires a working knowledge of transistor electronics, but aside from that it's easy to read and his designs and explanations are pretty good. Also has homebrew designs in there to copy if you're so inclined. Doug Self's book is better with better references and original experiments, but a little dryer and probably harder for the novice.

I'd also add some of the primary literature out of Wireless World or J.AES. Especially some of the "older" stuff from Theile and Small, Baxandall, Self, etc. Some of the most fundamental information is available right there from the horse's mouth.

And I always suggest learning a thing or two about the human auditory system to realize that our ears aren't for accurate sound detection and analysis but rather emerged from the need for survival and are therefore usefully-nonlinear.  Principles of Neural Science by Kandell and Schwartz is a good place to start.


----------



## Hobbes26 (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got some free/online texts.

*Introduction to Digital Filters with Audio Applications*
http://ccrma.stanford.edu/~jos/filters/

*DSP Guide Textbook*
http://www.dspguide.com/
Very easy to read and understand text on Digital Signal Processing.

*Lessons in Electric Circuits*
http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/electricCircuits/
Covers basic AC/DC circuits and elements, semiconductors, and more.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Hobbes26 said:


> I've got some free/online texts.
> *Lessons in Electric Circuits*
> http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/electricCircuits/
> Covers basic AC/DC circuits and elements, semiconductors, and more.


This one's not bad, but it can be a little confusing to read in parts -- not in the content, but in the layout. Overall it's ok though. 

[I'm listed on the contributor list on this one too...]


----------



## Hobbes26 (Mar 9, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> This one's not bad, but it can be a little confusing to read in parts -- not in the content, but in the layout. Overall it's ok though.
> 
> [I'm listed on the contributor list on this one too...]


Cool. I haven't looked through it much, but on first glance it seemed like a good reference with quite simple explanations.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

I wanted to add a book that I have found helpful. It's really really basic, but I found it at radio shack back in the day, and was helpful in explaining some things I've used 

Building Power Supplies by David Lines 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...103-2025264-2859058?s=books&v=glance&n=283155

it's only 92 pages, but some of those radio shack intro books have been helpful in getting off the ground. 

Also Perry Babin's www.bcae1.com should be mentioned... 

http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/electricCircuits/ looks like great site... 

I have found the art of electronics way more math oriented that I was prepared for... so it's now a reference, once I get the concept, I'll go back and reread it, but impossible to wade through that front to back...


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Ocelaris said:


> I have found the art of electronics way more math oriented that I was prepared for... so it's now a reference, once I get the concept, I'll go back and reread it, but impossible to wade through that front to back...


I'm surprised to see you say that. I thought it was very readable.

I suggest you ignore the math for now. Eyeball some of the transistor circuits...some fundamental stuff right there that's applicable to everything having to do with analog electronics. [if you understand how a differential amplifier, emitter follower, common emitter, current source and current mirror, and complimentary feedback pair works, then you know every single circuit inside a class b amplifier.  ]


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

You have probably a much better engineering background than I do... and actually, after feeling totally lost... page 20 it says: 

"Please don't worry if you can't follow the mathematics. What we are doing is getting some important results, which you should remember."

I'll get back to reading it soon... 

My math ended after calc2 and no formal electronics classes... this is a old dog new trick kinda learning thing... I just wanted to mention that for people without much/any formal training, this book is intimidating... I tried really hard to understand everything as I read it, and I now am starting to realize that it's only the 3rd and 4th times hearing/reading something that it starts to make sense... It's only after reading something from 3 different angles are you able to figure out the meaning behind the words... 

IF you want to learn about this stuff, IMO, you need to have a community, a personal motivation, and resources. These books are your resources, I pull for deeper understanding of my motivation, which is to fix car amps, and the community, is here and diyaudio. Perry Babin's Amp repair guide is kinda my mantra right now, hold tight to that, make little achievements, read read read, ask questions...

I know this is getting a bit off topic, but I felt sharing how to get into this stuff, and further your bo-staff skills is as important as the words on the pages... it's all about the knunchuck skillz.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I dunno if it's just me, but it looks like the Speaker Workshop manual isn't there anymore.

EDIT: I found a website which offered the Speaker Workshop Unofficial manual (I'm assuming this is the same one, by Jay M. Butterman)
http://www.claudionegro.com/
Click on the Downloads section in the left pane. The download is second from the bottom. Copy the link provided and paste it into your browser window or the download will not work.


----------



## brass monkey (Sep 18, 2005)

Beginner
--Advanced Speaker Systems by Ray Alden Some of his charts on Qtc of enclosures aren't correct and other little annoyances. but great read for beginners and novice.
--Home Theater for Everyone Robert Hanley goes over most of the terms and technologies for home theater. Not enought technical info for my taste.

Novice
--Loudspeaker Design Cookbook by Vance Dickason already been mentioned but a good read for all levels
--Loudspeaker Testing By Joseph D'Appolito next level once you understand the Cookbook
--Bullock On Boxes Robert Bullock III small book but more indepth that you can imagine on the different alingments of sloudspeaker enclosures of all types.
--Masters Handbook of Acoustics F Alton Everest it really is the ann inclusive book if you have a question on acoustics its probably your best place to start.
Expert
--Audio Transducers Earl Geddes much more advanced but if you have taken some Calc it probably has everything the driver engineer would ever need, in theory.
--The Electromagnetic Field by Albert Shadowitz more math than most people would ever want to do for pleasure.

Thats my collection anyway and I don't claim to be an expert or even claim to grasp everything in my own books.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

brass monkey said:


> --Audio Transducers Earl Geddes much more advanced but if you have taken some Calc it probably has everything the driver engineer would ever need, in theory.
> 
> Thats my collection anyway and I don't claim to be an expert or even claim to grasp everything in my own books.


I've been a professional engineer for years, and Geddes book was a verrrrry challenging read. Reading his posts online helped me understand a lot of the concepts. He posts on Audio Asylum, Audio Round Table, and the old Madisound board. Also, talking to him for a few hours really cleared things up. If anyone has a chance to take on of his classes, do it.

My recommendation for a book is a complete no-brainer. Go to the library and photocopy the Audio Engineering Society journals. Those things are pure gold.

You can also learn a lot by reading patents at www.uspto.gov.

:: PB ::


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

The AES journals are wonderful stuff. I wish they had them at my library.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Usually you need to go to a university library to get them. The J.AES site has a decent journal search engine, so you can basically go there with your list. Also, Wireless World has some classic audio papers and may be easier to find.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I also like the AudioCyclopedia, It's huge and is a great history lesson if you can find it. It basically starts with banging a stick on a log and advances to wherever the version left off in time.... Mine is O-L-D but again, a cool lesson in history and theory.

Chad


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Brian Moore - An Introduction to the Psychology of Hearing

A must read.

Neil


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

brass monkey said:


> --Masters Handbook of Acoustics F Alton Everest it really is the ann inclusive book if you have a question on acoustics its probably your best place to start.


I have this as a PDF (4th edition) if anyone wants a copy. Not exactly a quick read at 641 pages, though (probably don't want to print it out, either  ). Good stuff, nonetheless.

Just PM me your email and I'll send it. 5.59 mb file size.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Punk0Rama said:


> Brian Moore - An Introduction to the Psychology of Hearing
> 
> A must read.
> 
> Neil



Absolutely!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Just want to let you know madisound is selling the 11th edition of loudspeaker cookbook for $11. With shipping its like 15 or so. Not bad for one edition back.


----------

